# Another trailer light post



## chadzeilenga (May 6, 2019)

Hi All,
I’ve started to go through the trailer that my grandpa built back in early 70’s. One area I’d like to clean up are the lights. 

It looks like there were some round lights that fit in the 3.5” holes in the back of the trailer. These were replaced at some time with the common ones held on by a bracket.

I’d like to remove the current light and bracket and install some lights in the 3.5” holes, but can’t seem to find anything that fits that diameter. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 7, 2019)

My advice is to update to LED lights. They are cheap.


----------



## LDUBS (May 7, 2019)

It would sure be a neat install to use those openings for the brake lights. You might be able to fabricate something that steps down from a 4" circumference (to accept a standard size lens) to a 3.5" circumference. I used to love doing stuff like this and have done similar fabrications out of ABS. But alas had to get rid of my lathe when we moved to the current place due to lack of space. Maybe if you are friendly with a wood turner you could ask them to make something for you out of suitable plastic. It would be a relatively quick & easy thing to do.

Assuming you can't find a 3.5" diameter can that is.


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 7, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> My advice is to update to LED lights. They are cheap.



Yes, LED would be great from a durability stand point, but I haven’t been able to find a 3.5” dia LED LIGHT YET


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 7, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> It would sure be a neat install to use those openings for the brake lights. You might be able to fabricate something that steps down from a 4" circumference (to accept a standard size lens) to a 3.5" circumference. I used to love doing stuff like this and have done similar fabrications out of ABS. But alas had to get rid of my lathe when we moved to the current place due to lack of space. Maybe if you are friendly with a wood turner you could ask them to make something for you out of suitable plastic. It would be a relatively quick & easy thing to do.
> 
> Assuming you can't find a 3.5" diameter can that is.



I like your adapter idea. I have a message in with Grote to see if there is anything they offer.

My other plan is to put them up on guide posts and out of the water completely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (May 7, 2019)

_*"My other plan is to put them up on guide posts and out of the water completely."
*_

I've always thought this was one of those "best practice" approaches.


----------



## enwez (May 7, 2019)

I found these: https://www.woodysaccessories.com/3-5-round-stop-tail-indicator-trailer-light-18-led-univ-stud-mount-l15-0021

I did not look for long so no idea if those are even helpful! But its something...

A few tips for googling:

- Putting "..." around certain text will force google to only show exact matches. For example I searched _"3.5" in led trailer light_ to make sure 3.5 was found in the search.

- Another thing is that you can add site:[website] and google will search those websites. For example _"3.5" in led trailer light site:amazon.com_ will search amazon for those terms. Note you can combine these two techniques as shown.

- But what I ACTUALLY searched was _"3.5" in led trailer light -site:amazon.com_. Notice it has a '-' before site. This makes google not show results from amazon.com! I was getting a lot of useless results from amazon so I omitted it and found the above link! You can also put '-' in front of words to omit specific words.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2019)

Would the light be the type that uses a rubber grommet to hold the light in?


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 7, 2019)

I think the woodys ones will work perfectly! I’ve been looking for a while and that is the firs 3.5” set I’ve seen. They are sending me dimensions tomorrow to confirm.

The grommets ones would be perfect, but they are all for hole sizes greater than 4”, the lens dia is 4”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (May 7, 2019)

enwez said:


> I found these: https://www.woodysaccessories.com/3-5-round-stop-tail-indicator-trailer-light-18-led-univ-stud-mount-l15-0021
> 
> I did not look for long so no idea if those are even helpful! But its something...
> 
> ...




I knew about using quote marks for exact matches but not the "site" & "-site". I can see how that would be useful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 8, 2019)

Hello Enwez,
your post was incredibly helpful. Not only did I find the only 3.5" LED light that is available, but I was able to grab one on Amazon for $9, so it was cheap too!

I ordered my harness, lights, and heat shrink tubing to get the wiring done! I will post pictures once I have it updated.


----------



## chadzeilenga (May 9, 2019)

Received my lights and they are a perfect fit:











I removed old light assy to clean it up.






I’m planning to run my wiring through the center channel and then out to either light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (May 10, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> enwez said:
> 
> 
> > I found these: https://www.woodysaccessories.com/3-5-round-stop-tail-indicator-trailer-light-18-led-univ-stud-mount-l15-0021
> ...




Another thing about Quotation Marks, You can put the quotation marks around a sentence or phrase and it will only show results that have that sentence or phrase in it. For example, "The quick brown fox" will only show sites it has found that have the words in that order.


----------



## chadzeilenga (Jun 6, 2019)

Lights installed and work great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadzeilenga (Jun 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

